# Rsykes2000, DynamiteD



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Happy Birthdays.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

have a great day lads.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday Guys

Cheers Mal


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Happy birthday both of you
















Richard,

I hope the tooth get's sorted soon and I'll be up for a drink next week, let me know when you're free - there's a pint with your name on it in my wallet


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Have a great day gentlemen.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Many happy returns







( what does that mean anyway??







)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Many happy returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are wishing that your happy day "returns" plenty more times. Some people.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta for that









I thought it was people are saying up front 'Ive got you some pressies but they are a bit shit so you might want to send them back to the catalogue'


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Cheers all, been drinking since 8 AM, so a good day so far


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

guys, have a great one


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Happy Birthday lads


----------

